# I can't delete my mail



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 7, 2011)

My mail does not delete. I'm entering the delete command, but the messages are not going away!

This is the command I'm entering:

```
d 1
```


----------



## jem (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you then quit with 'q', or exit with 'x'?


----------



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 7, 2011)

I quit with "x". Problem solved.


----------

